# Experience with returning Acekard



## guinness86 (May 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with trying to return an Acekard 2i for replacement with DsiModStore?  The cart is not a clone but never worked on games.  AKAIO 1.8.6a loads. The games start up but once the credits/intro screens are done, it goes into the messgae "The DS Card has been removed."  This happens on all the game I have tried except a couple that go to a white screen.  I tried reformatting the MSDC using the panasonic formating tool, reloading the files, tried using a different MSDC, tried it on another DSiXL (both with firmware 1.4), games come from different sourecs, tried using the different settings in the games, and tried both versions of the "paper trick".  I also downgraded the firware for the Acekard.  When I contacted DsiModStore, they said if they tested the cart and found it to be working then I would be charged shipping AND testing charges.  When I asked them to elaborate on the testing procedure to see if the cart works, they said they do not have a set procedure which leaves me wondering what I might be paying for.  This brings me back to the original question, has anyone had any experience with them that I could use as a guide in my decision to send this back or just write it off as a (somewhat bitter) learning experience?  Thanks for any input.


----------



## Another World (May 9, 2011)

does the problem happen at the exact same spot if you test with 1 file? or does it appear to happen around the same spot? 

it actually sounds like a msd slot problem.

try [email protected] if the card is real and you fall under the 1 yr warranty.
also read this: http://gbatemp.net/t285787-your-ak2i-is-de...will-replace-it

-another world


----------



## guinness86 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and information.  The card is real - I checked it out on the AceKard site.  It fails at the same point everytime.  I failed to mention in the original post that it seems to be when the save file is created or possibly modified.  That could just be a coincidence and a bad guess as I am new to all of this.


----------



## Another World (May 9, 2011)

it could be a problem with a few things, and if a different msd card didn't correct the issue i would say to just get it exchanged. the rest of the suggestions i have would all be for testing things related to internal problems. 

i would try 1 more time to set it all up again. download an older version of akaio like 1.8.5, do a clean install on a different freshly formatted msd card (that you know is good and has no problems), put on 1 rom that causes issues (after downloading it again and verifying its a good dump by CRC), and run some tests. 

before you test turn off all patching like download play, cheats, softreset, etc. these things write to the ds ram before the game is put in ram. they can overwrite parts of the game code and cause some problems. best to test with them off, just to be sure. 

-another world


----------



## Foxi4 (May 10, 2011)

Do you have a DS or a DSi? Nevermind, just noticed that it's a DSi XL

What I'd try is updating it to the latest internal firmware before fooling around with Akaio. Maybe you have a friend with a fattie or a lite?

Then, formatting the SD card, using the paper trick if necessary (cardboard between the PCB and the Acekard case), latest Akaio, using latest loaders, checking a few ROM's - older and "fresher" ones with and without A-AP (Anti-Antipiracy Mode).


----------



## dsimodstore (May 10, 2011)

guinness86 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any experience with trying to return an Acekard 2i for replacement with DsiModStore?  The cart is not a clone but never worked on games.  AKAIO 1.8.6a loads. The games start up but once the credits/intro screens are done, it goes into the messgae "The DS Card has been removed."  This happens on all the game I have tried except a couple that go to a white screen.  I tried reformatting the MSDC using the panasonic formating tool, reloading the files, tried using a different MSDC, tried it on another DSiXL (both with firmware 1.4), games come from different sourecs, tried using the different settings in the games, and tried both versions of the "paper trick".  I also downgraded the firware for the Acekard.  When I contacted DsiModStore, they said if they tested the cart and found it to be working then I would be charged shipping AND testing charges.  When I asked them to elaborate on the testing procedure to see if the cart works, they said they do not have a set procedure which leaves me wondering what I might be paying for.  This brings me back to the original question, has anyone had any experience with them that I could use as a guide in my decision to send this back or just write it off as a (somewhat bitter) learning experience?  Thanks for any input.




Just saw this...
just send it back.. we 'll ship out another promptly
From what we've read..it sounds at the very least to have strange issues
If you send us a pic of the "ready to mail ". We will ship out same day, you do not have to wait till we received the defective back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





regards


----------



## DSdonkey77 (May 17, 2011)

dsimodstore said:
			
		

> guinness86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like pretty good service, I may check you guys out sometime.


----------



## dsimodstore (May 20, 2011)

DSdonkey77 said:
			
		

> dsimodstore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 We Fast Ship Free  from North America , we care about our customers and we are always trying harder !!!


----------

